# Cutting Tips



## Arnold2012 (May 5, 2012)

Any cutting/fat loss tips?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Whole 'weight loss' section of the forum, Read the stickies.

here : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cardio everyday.

Monitor all calorie intake with pad.

Can't fail!


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Eat less, move more.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Unless it was once lived on land, in the air on in the sea and unless it's been pulled from the earth don't eat it..

Eg, put the cake down you diabetes dodger!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

buy a cheap razer and shave, never fails to cut me


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

kanvin said:


> HI everone
> 
> f you can stomach getting up earlier, perform cardio before your first meal of the day. Your body is most likely to use fat as the first energy source because your glycogen stores are depleted. If you're concerned with muscle loss, take 10-20 grams of whey protein before your session, but stay away from carbs.


then are you not burning protein during workout?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

1990 said:


> then are you not burning protein during workout?


This is what I thought. The idea of fasted cardio is to take advantage of lower insulin levels to burn fat right? Whey protein will illicit an insulin response, therefore negating this effect.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

If you want to burn protein then see HDU


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't eat pies and ice cream


----------



## Arnold2012 (May 5, 2012)

thanks iv been doing fasted cardio already but with work im having to do it at 6am so its not the best lol also been doing a 2 weeks at a time clenbuterol cycle with an eca stack on my 2 week off clen an im cutting up pretty gud tbh, my diets decent on high protein low fat an low carb, just wanted as many tips as possible really, thes always something new ya can learn.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Test/t3/clen/dnp.

High protein/low carb/low fat diet.

Train 4x a week heavy compounds.

That's what I did on last cut and results were very good, done zero cardio too  all in the diet and meds.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Whats your clen like? I just bought some chinese clen, 40mcg tabs that I'm going to try from tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get more effect than I got off the bulgarian "pharma" clen I've had for the last week.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Test/t3/clen/dnp.
> 
> High protein/low carb/low fat diet.
> 
> ...


How did you use the DNP? And as if you did that without cardio, I love/hate the cardio, its a big part of cutting for me.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

squatthis said:


> How did you use the DNP? And as if you did that without cardio, I love/hate the cardio, its a big part of cutting for me.


200mg every morning mate.

Yep, zero cardio can't honestly remember the last time I did any lol hate it. Can drop a lot of fat without it.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 200mg every morning mate.
> 
> Yep, zero cardio can't honestly remember the last time I did any lol hate it. Can drop a lot of fat without it.


Im guessing not at the same time as the clen right? Like, how long did you run it for? between clen cycles?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

High protein calorie deficit + 2 hours cardio daily + weights 3-4 times per week + AAS/DNP/T3/Clen/ECA/Yohimbine + lots of pepsi max!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Conscript said:


> High protein calorie deficit + 2 hours cardio daily + weights 3-4 times per week + AAS/DNP/T3/Clen/ECA/Yohimbine + lots of pepsi max!


lol. Pepsi max?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

squatthis said:


> lol. Pepsi max?


Sugar free plus it has about 10 cals per litre iirc, helps break the mental anguish when dieting, another good one is hartleys sugar free jellys!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

squatthis said:


> Im guessing not at the same time as the clen right? Like, how long did you run it for? between clen cycles?


200mg dnp ed weekends off.

80mcg clen ed.

125mg t3 ed.

Ran it straight for 6 weeks mate and dnp last few weeks.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Sugar free plus it has about 10 cals per litre iirc, helps break the mental anguish when dieting, another good one is hartleys sugar free jellys!


YES MATE! Pepsi max and jelly and squirty cream is a lifesaver when cutting!!!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Jelly? So if a want something to stop the craving I could eat jelly? I'm disgusted in my self today went out for family meal was ment to be low carb day ended up higher than my high days plus I had a wheely bin lid size cheese cake


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> YES MATE! Pepsi max and jelly and squirty cream is a lifesaver when cutting!!!


Good call on the squirty cream mate! :beer:

I haven't done a proper cut for a while now, been off AAS for a fair bit, came straight back in on a bulk with slin, now I'm recomping on fixed marcos, might cut in September when the weather cools and dnp is safe to use again lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

andymc88 said:


> Jelly? So if a want something to stop the craving I could eat jelly? I'm disgusted in my self today went out for family meal was ment to be low carb day ended up higher than my high days plus I had a wheely bin lid size cheese cake


Yes mate, sugar free jelly and zero kcal squirty cream! Winner!

I usually have a big bowl of different flavours in the fridge lol me and the mrs go through it quicker than a 6 year old lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah do yourself a favour and never watch man vs food when cutting! Im currently torturing myself just now flicking between the olympics and man vs food, im so jealous! I love food way too much to be cutting for much longer.


----------



## Arnold2012 (May 5, 2012)

the clen iv been using isnt too bad, on 8 tabs a day which is is makin me quite warm and sweat alot like, prefer ECA stack at minute though tbh but thn agen im gunna check my bf at end of this clen cycle so ya neva know it mght end up bin my best friend lol an gud call on not watch man vs food, i cant have it on while cuttin at all lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I love that show...lol


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I just drop carbs and pick up the cardio. In the last month gone from 92kg to 86kg just dropping carbs to 120g a day and doing 45mins cardio everyday and training 5times a week. Its a ball ache and I'm craving sweet food (Working away from home and eating in hotel everynight so the menu is tempting and its mental anguish skipping the desert part!)


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

How nanny gs of carbs do u eat when on dnp Chris ? I'm about to start some in the next week


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> How nanny gs of carbs do u eat when on dnp Chris ? I'm about to start some in the next week


It's in my journal somewhere mate, was on roughly 130g a day I think, any lower and work/training suffers, can't remember exactly though pal.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Great that's about what u have ATM so can keep diet around the same , going to take 80mcg of clen too but not sure if I should add t3 as I won't be talking aas with it , thanks for your help man


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Great that's about what u have ATM so can keep diet around the same , going to take 80mcg of clen too but not sure if I should add t3 as I won't be talking aas with it , thanks for your help man


Your cutting without aas? Good luck mate  lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I know  lol might add some var u think that would do the trick mate


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> I know  lol might add some var u think that would do the trick mate


Get some test in ya.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> I know  lol might add some var u think that would do the trick mate


Testosterone mate. A low dose will do the trick


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Could add var or winny too, I like adding in an oral when cutting as helps with strength.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Im a pussy when it comes to injections lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Somthing like 250mg ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

350mg would be the lowest I'd go.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Might just run 500mg , about time I get the finger out and started jabbing lol got some super drol here but I think dnp and sd would be hell lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Might just run 500mg , about time I get the finger out and started jabbing lol got some super drol here but I think dnp and sd would be hell lol


EVEN BETTER! Lol

Yeah fcuk sd on a cut.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Where can I find zero cal jelly?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ukmeathead said:


> Where can I find zero cal jelly?


Tesco, it's sugar free.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Any suger free jelly should be good mate u can buy 10cal pots in tescos too


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> YES MATE! Pepsi max and jelly and squirty cream is a lifesaver when cutting!!!


You ought to organise kids parties, there wouldn't be as many little fat fvckers running round (should that be wadling around wheezing ) if you fed them. :thumbup1:


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

I had a go at cutting just before Christmas, nothing serious just damage limitation so I could enjoy myself over the holidays. All I did was cut out all junk of any kind plus bread, potatoes, rice, pasta and alcohol, cooked everything I could on my George Formby grill and shifted my exercise bike into the kitchen and did 40 minutes every morning 7 days a week. I carried on going to the gym the same 3 on 1 off and lost 17lb in 6 week, I ate and drank what i wanted over Christmas and kept 14lb of it off. I didn't even think it was particularly hard, a great return for not much (in my opinion) work.


----------

